# νεάνιδα και ΟΧΙ νεανίδα



## nickel (Aug 15, 2011)

Έπεσα πάνω σ' ένα υπογραμμισμένο (σαν να ήταν λάθος) _νεάνιδα_ και με ταρακούνησε (η υπογράμμιση). Περίεργο, αφού ο διορθωτής του Word είναι της εταιρείας που πολύ σωστά κλίνει:
*η νεάνιδα - της νεάνιδας - τη νεάνιδα - οι νεάνιδες - των νεανίδων - τις νεάνιδες*​(Από την άλλη, ο διορθωτής του Firefox σκόνταψε εδώ μόνο στο _νεάνιδας_. Θέλει το καθαρευουσιάνικο _της νεανίδας_, αλλά δεν θα του κάνω το χατίρι.)

Φταίει βέβαια η γενική πληθυντικού, που συνηθίζεται στα _πρωτάθλημα νεανίδων_, _εθνική ομάδα νεανίδων_, και βλέπουμε τον τόνο κατεβασμένο τόσο συχνά. Δεν βοηθάνε και οι _κορασίδες_, που είναι παροξύτονες σε όλες τις πτώσεις.

Τελικά, δεν βρίσκεις άκρη με τα θηλυκά και τις πτώσεις — από τον καιρό της πτώσης του Αδάμ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2011)

Εγώ πάντα για νεανίδες ακούω, η νεανίδα, της νεανίδας κλπ. 
Το νεάνιδα μου φαίνεται καθαρευουσιάνικο :lol: :devil:


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2011)

Ας κοτσάρω και ΛΚΝ (η επανάληψη μήτηρ...). Αλλά άντε να κάνεις προκοπή με παραδείγματα στη γενική:

*νεάνιδα* η [neániδa] O28 : α.(λόγ.) νεαρό κορίτσι. β. (αθλ.) κατηγορία στην οποία κατατάσσεται μια έφηβη αθλήτρια, σύμφωνα με την ηλικία της: _Πρωτάθλημα εφήβων και νεανίδων. Αγωνίζεται στην κατηγορία των νεανίδων._ [λόγ. < αρχ. νεᾶνις, αιτ. -ιδα]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2011)

Έχω βαρεθεί να διορθώνω τα «μία νεανίδα» σε αθλητικά ρυθμιστικά κείμενα...

Γι' αυτό και, κτγμ, ο τίτλος δεν θα πρέπει καν να τα θέτει σε ίσο επίπεδο ως επιλογές. Πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι: *νεάνιδα και ΟΧΙ νεανίδα*.


Nickel says: Συμφωνώ και ο τίτλος αλλάζει από το _νεάνιδα ή νεανίδα_;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> Φταίει βέβαια η γενική πληθυντικού, που συνηθίζεται στα _πρωτάθλημα νεανίδων_, _εθνική ομάδα νεανίδων_, και βλέπουμε τον τόνο κατεβασμένο τόσο συχνά. Δεν βοηθάνε και οι _κορασίδες_, που είναι παροξύτονες σε όλες τις πτώσεις.


Ναι, ο παρατονισμός οφείλεται στη γεν. πληθ. _νεανίδων_, συνεπικουρούμενης κι από το _κορασίδων_ > _κορασίδα_. Αλλά επίσης συνεπικουρούμενης και από το ότι το αρσενικό είναι παροξύτονο (οπότε εύκολα αυτός που δεν είναι τόσο παλιός ώστε να έχει διδαχθεί το _νεᾶνις_ σκέφτεται: ο _νεανίας_ > η _νεανίδα_. Και, κυρίως, συνεπικουρούμενης από την ύπαρξη κοτζάμ παραγωγικού τέρματος -_ανίδα_...

ΥΓ Νομίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον η _νεανίδα_ θα λημματογραφηθεί έτσι, παροξύτονη. Δεν θα είναι δα και η πρώτη φορά που αλλάζει η τονισμένη συλλαβή στα πλαίσια μιας τέτοιας διαδικασίας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2011)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Νομίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον η _νεανίδα_ θα λημματογραφηθεί έτσι, παροξύτονη. Δεν θα είναι δα και η πρώτη φορά που αλλάζει η τονισμένη συλλαβή στα πλαίσια μιας τέτοιας διαδικασίας.


Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν ήθελα να το πω, μην παίρνει θάρρος η SBE.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν ήθελα να το πω, μην παίρνει θάρρος η SBE.


 
Μουαχαχαχαχαχαχά:cheek:
Δεν πτοούμαι από τέτοια. Τα δικά μου ελληνικά είναι τα μόνα σωστά ελληνικά σε ακτίνα 2.000 χιλιομέτρων ;)


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2013)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Νομίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον η _νεανίδα_ θα λημματογραφηθεί έτσι, παροξύτονη. Δεν θα είναι δα και η πρώτη φορά που αλλάζει η τονισμένη συλλαβή στα πλαίσια μιας τέτοιας διαδικασίας.


Σε πληροφορώ ότι τα παλιά ΛΝΕΓ (του 2002), στο λήμμα _*νεανίας*_ είχαν δίπλα του το θηλυκό και το είχαν *νεανίδα*. Από την προηγούμενη έκδοση αυτό έχει διορθωθεί και είναι *νεάνιδα*. Αλλά, για να μην παραπονιέσαι, στο λήμμα *γυναίκα* διαβάζουμε (στη σημ. 2): «(πβ. λ. κορασίδα, νεανίδα)».


----------

